
Ask HN: Depreciation of AWS reserved instances? - carf
Is it possible to depreciate the cost of AWS 3-year reserved instances?  Researching GAAP guides and other resources I am still left with an ambiguous feeling.  Is anyone doing this or not doing this and how&#x2F;why?  Thanks!
======
qwert12355
You can not depreciate it, the asset you have is the prepaid balance for
services not yet rendered. As the service is rendered per period you will
reduce the asset.

Take this as my opinion not as advice. I am not licensed to give you advice on
this topic.

------
QuinnyPig
It can be done. Dedicated tenancy is generally required, and your auditor
needs to be on board with it.

